# WANTED 2014 GTR R35 20” Concave alloys wheels



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I’m after some 20” concaved alloys for my 2014 gtr, not fussed about colour as i can just paint them.

Wheels only or with tyres

Something like the vossen wheels but can’t seem to find anything that fit the gtr.

Thanks in advance


----------

